# {RESOLVED} Rotate .mpeg image?



## HisBlessng (Feb 9, 2001)

Hi all,

Couldn't find a smilie for "really dumb". I have a digital camera that takes .jpeg images and 15 second .mpeg video clips.

NEVER have I done anything SO STUPID before! I had taken photos with the camera turned lengthwise, and kept it that way while taking the next few .mpeg's!!!

Everyone who I show them to is going to need a chiropractor! Any ideas how to rotate them? I own Dazzle Movie Star and the PC came with Windows Movie Maker. Neither of their helps show anything about rotating, except for still images.

HELP!!! (I'm sooooooo embarassed!)


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Geeze, you might be stupid, but you sure are funny!

Welcome to TSG and I sure hope someone can help you! I haven't got a clue, which is probably WORSE than being stupid.

------------------
~dreamboat~
WeDoManuals
Brainbench MVP for Microsoft Word
Brainbench


----------



## HisBlessng (Feb 9, 2001)

GOT IT, GOT IT, GOT IT!!!

I had asked a "techie" friend. While he didn't know the answer, he did find it out. I'm going to paste part of his email to me below, because the site had so many cool things there as well:

"I searched the web for "rotate mpeg" and ended up finding a program called VideoMach. It's a simple shareware program (free for non commercial use) that among other things will rotate video clips. I can provide a link for you, or you can look at http://www.winfiles.com as that's where I found it."

Cool...

Thanks anyway!

(Guess this topic can be closed/solved!)


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Thanks, His!


----------

